# Attesting documents in the UK to bring over.



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there

Help help! Need to get degree certificate attested and marriage certificate.

What is meant by 'notary public' and where do I go or send documents to. I can't find a straight forward answer anywhere when I googled it.

All very confusing! Does anyone have a step by step process they can help me with (and hold my hand?)


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there

There are several posts on the forum already which cover this topic - try doing a search and you should find the information that you need, or just look in the sticky thread titled "information everyone needs to know before posting."

As a quick answer - try calling some local solicitors to find a notary public. They will charge a fee per document which needs to be notarised. You need to do this for your degree certificate and send the notarised copy to the Foreign and COmmonwealth office, but will have to send your original marriage certificate.

See the following link for the process with the FCO:

Legalisation

This can be done in person or by post as per their guidelines.

Once legalised the documents will need to go to the UAE embassy in London as per the following link:

New Page 0

Alternatively, buy a copy of Dubai: Red Tape from Explorer Publishing which will guide you through this process, and the various others you will need to deal with when you get here.

Good luck!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> Hi there
> 
> Help help! Need to get degree certificate attested and marriage certificate.
> 
> ...


I can't hold your hand as we might get arrested 
But if you search the forum, you'll find that your question has been asked and answered numerous times.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
we are just going through the same process just now.

If you are in Scotland, practically all solicitors are also notary publics. if you are elsewhere in the UK, then google "notary public" and you will get a list of them.

Note - marriage and birth certificates DO NOT need to be notarised first, you just send them off to the FCO. However the same cannot be said for education certificates.

We are waiting for ours back from the FCO - their website said they can only be sent back to the sender, cannot be forwarded to anyone else, ie the UAE embassy. However the UAE embassy website implies otherwise!

Good luck - when are you moving out? We are moving out end May to Al Ain

kind regards
M


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

hi there , not sure about marriage certs but with degree certs all you need to do, well in my case i took mine to a lawyer (most lawyers will know what you are on about if you ask) who stamped, then took to common wealth office somewhere in Milton Keynes where they were further stamped, then took them to UAE embassy in london where they were attested , once again stamped with a UAE culture and foreign affairs stamp basically its just stamp after stamp after stamp...all the best.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

huggyberah said:


> Hi there
> 
> Help help! Need to get degree certificate attested and marriage certificate.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to Dubai and had to go through this process last week. I was living in Jersey so was a bit of a pain for me to organise, but actually turns out quite simple and easy, but it depends where you live at present.

The best way that I found was to go to the FCO in Milton Keynes, its a 15 minute walk, 2 minute taxi from the train station, get there for 09.00. Go into the FCO and ask for recommended Notary Public/Solicitor who is accepted by them, and get the documents certified (all solicitors they recommend are only 2 minutes walk away). 

Take the docs back to the FCO and they will legalise them whilst you wait, about 10 minutes.

Then its a train into London, half an hour, and tube to South Kensington tube station being the nearest to the UAE Embassy, I assume you have the address, but 49 Princes Gate if not, its 15 minutes walk from tube, head for the Natural History Museum and you can't go wrong from there.

If your going to do this all in one day, you need to get to the UAE Embassy before 1pm as they close, and go back between 2-3pm and wait to collect attested documents.

Hope this helps, if your already here let me know and I will advise on the postal system, which of course takes longer! email joneslee1971(AT)hotmail.com

Good luck.......Lee


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

We move out end of August to Dubai. Teaching in a British prep school. Prob living Mirdiff area. All a bit overwhelming at the moment!

Thank you


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

How much does it cost at solicitors and at fco and uae embassy etc????


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

huggyberah said:


> How much does it cost at solicitors and at fco and uae embassy etc????


Hi, Solicitor was about £5 per document to certify, FCO £28 (British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home) UAE Embassy £20 per document + £10 per document for same day service (UAE Embassy London)

So what school will you be working at?


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

HI,

I understand your confusion, please read my post from 31st March, if you need any help post a message and i will give you my number

Regards

Andrew

Here's how its done.

1 take documents to British embassy between 8:00 & 12:00, its on Dubai creek by the area where all the other embassies are. take 150 AED CASH ONLY, no change given, for each document, could be more for other types so take extra. take a ticket from the machine and wait, both times i have only waited 10 mins.

2 Documents are ready for collection between 12:00 & 1:00 the following day, but if you collect you will be too late for the UAE ministry so may as well go after 2 days when you can collect between 8:00 12:00 take receipt.

3 go to UAE ministry for forign affairs, between 8:00 & 12:00, its the biggest brightest building in the ministries area with UAE flag on the roof, show the guy on the front desk your documents, he will give you a ticket and wait to be called, again only 10 mins wait, and again 150 AED CASH per document.

Thats it so simple.


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help but I am not in Dubai till August and my emplyer wants it done in my home country???


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

If you're not in the UAE until August you have time to get your documents attested by post. 

You will need to take them to a notary public in person (any local solicitor should be able to help you) but can send them to the FCO and UAE Embassy for them to complete attestation / legalisation. Please see the links already posted for addresses and costs. 

If you are able to take a day off and complete the process in person as per Lee1971's suggestion this will be much faster, and you will have the peace of mind of knowing it is all done. 

Good luck


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

*hi*

I miss read your message, i thought you were here, if your employer will accept it done here its easy as i explained, the minestry accept it here maybe your employer would too.

good luck


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> If you're not in the UAE until August you have time to get your documents attested by post.
> 
> You will need to take them to a notary public in person (any local solicitor should be able to help you) but can send them to the FCO and UAE Embassy for them to complete attestation / legalisation. Please see the links already posted for addresses and costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Katie ..... just emailled Lee for more info and although the travel will cost a bit it will work out cheaper (and I'll get to see my bro in London) as the solicitors near me charge a fortune for their time never mind actually notarising the certificates!

If it all works out ... I'll post on here to recommend to other people!


----------

